
My HP laptop transmits built-in mic audio on ~38 MHz, also with deactivated mic - zdw
https://www.reddit.com/r/RTLSDR/comments/3ocxx3/my_hp_laptop_transmits_builtin_mic_audio_on_38/
======
ChuckMcM
That is kind of interesting, I wonder how it got through EMC testing.

